# C02Art regulators?



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey,

I've been looking into getting a pressurized set up and the sleek design coupled with the price of CO2art's regulators seems very attractive. Does anyone here have experience using them? Are they worthwhile?

Here's the one I'm interested in.
https://www.co2art.eu/collections/c...dual-stage-regulator-with-integrated-solenoid

Thanks


----------



## Aquatic (Jul 30, 2021)

Some old-school regulators only come with a gate valve. However, modern ones now use an electronic solenoid valve, which is more reliable and convenient. Because solenoid valves require electricity to remain open, you can plug the regulator into a programmable controller or timer. That way, it will turn on and off at certain times of the day so that you do not have to.
Automating even just a couple of the tasks involved in keeping an aquarium will make the hobby even more relaxing and rewarding than it was before.


----------

